# so there is this girl...........



## KoreanDeathKid (Nov 20, 2008)

well, we all know the typical teenager's love for another 
but i have no clue how i should get her to go out with me, i've been talking to her for the past year and a half already, and......yah, i don't know
i know most of you guys had experience, how should i "do" this without making my self look like a fool? i have just never done before this in my life
if i'm at the wrong place, i'm just terribly sorry, but i cannot find a friendlier place to ask for an advice of any sort


----------



## mr.king (Nov 20, 2008)

lol dude juss tell her exactly how u feel if she doesnt feel the same w/e i feel the truth always works the best


----------



## PuffDragon (Nov 20, 2008)

LMAO no doubt Mr. King. Just be confident and straight up ask her out. After a year though....you might be stuck in "the friend zone!"

Ohhh the whoa's of adolescence.


----------



## mr.king (Nov 20, 2008)

Meh you might be stuck in the friendship thing but a reason you might be there is because she thinks u think of her only as a friend. Just try it out don't just ask her out tell her how you FEEL first u gotta butter her up. Ahhh how I do love the chase lol


----------



## KoreanDeathKid (Nov 20, 2008)

......o....k........
bah, it's gonna be the most awkward situation of my life
i um.......think i'll just talk to her


----------



## mr.king (Nov 20, 2008)

yup it probably will be awkward but its the only way to get the job done lol let me kno how it works out for ya


----------



## Harveysherps (Nov 21, 2008)

Mr King is right. She is never gonna know if you don't tell her. Don't worry if you look stupid . She would'nt talk to you for over a year if she thought you were stupid to begin with. That friendship thing is BS. No such place if you handle things right. Be confident but soft. If she says no. Don't worry about it. Act like nothing is wrong. She'll come around. Just play it cool.


----------



## ashesc212 (Nov 21, 2008)

Harveysherps said:


> She'll come around. Just play it cool.



guys...funny guys...


----------



## Harveysherps (Nov 21, 2008)

LOL I could have been a lot more graphic and piggish. If he wasn't a kid. I would have. LOL


----------



## Oddball (Nov 21, 2008)

Just be yourself and tell her how you feel
honesty is the best policy


----------



## lizardboy101 (Nov 21, 2008)

> Ahhh how I do love the chase lol



Haha that one got me laughing. Anyway just be urself...come out and say it...u feel like an idiot, but hey it's all good in the end. lol


----------



## DaRealJoker (Nov 21, 2008)

I'd make sure you aren't stuck in "the friend" zone. Do some sniffing around. Reason being, if you ask her out and you are stuck as friends, you may get upset with the rejection, and lose a good friend. Very tricky asking a friend out It has to be done right. I say you should do more research hehehe


----------



## VARNYARD (Nov 22, 2008)

You could do what I did, and just tell her how muich you like her lizard. 

Or just invite her over to play video games.... :viga :lol5


----------



## laurarfl (Nov 22, 2008)

DaRealJoker said:


> I'd make sure you aren't stuck in "the friend" zone. Do some sniffing around. Reason being, if you ask her out and you are stuck as friends, you may get upset with the rejection, and lose a good friend. Very tricky asking a friend out It has to be done right. I say you should do more research hehehe



From a girl's POV, I thought the same thing...

If a guy come on to you, and you're really just friends, it's kinda awkward. The friend part is just never quite the same. Make sure it's worth it!


----------



## jor71 (Nov 22, 2008)

Just don't do what I once did when I was about 16 - 17. I was at a friends house and pounded down some vodka, JD and beer (not smart). Afterwards, I asked this girl out that I knew for about 2 years. The problem was when I popped the question, I decided to let one go and it was quite loud ......needless to say, we both laughed and I just walked away.......We were still friends afterwards, but I could never get myself to ask her out again.


You need to be sure that your friendship is worth risking asking her out. But, you may regret not knowng whether or not she will go out with you.

Welcome to the wonderful world of decision making....Good luck!!!


PS: I am not advocating under-age drinking!!


----------



## olympus (Nov 22, 2008)

Forget all of that.. Get a lot of money and buy her whatever she wants... :lol: :lol:


----------



## hoosier (Nov 26, 2008)

man ive been there. im not the oldest person(19) but i know what its like tohave to make a decision about a friend of yours that you like. just tell her how you feel. you cant sacrafice your feelings just because you think that they may or may not like you aswell. some of my best relationships were with girls who were good friends of mine before hand. 8) god luck man and let us know how it all goes. in life you cant be shy. if you are you some of the best things that could have happened just pass you by.


----------



## kethry (Nov 27, 2008)

good luck..


----------



## mr.king (Nov 27, 2008)

Did you take care of this issue yet, I mean there are too many tegus in the dirt to get caught up diggin for one. Just tell her exactly how u feel and get it over with.


----------



## hoosier (Nov 28, 2008)

yeah i want to know how it went lol


----------



## KoreanDeathKid (Nov 30, 2008)

...............a little update............
i did tell her that i liked her, and invited her to a party (which she wanted to come to, but only she wanted some alcohol to be there, which there was, ice wine, and beer)
apprently, since our school is so small, this so called "rumour" spread like a wild fire, and whole bunch of lies went in this rumour too, whatever those lies were, she is PISSED, she turned on all her friends, went on a swearing streak, and left telling everyone that i betrayed her trust for me
i think somebody told her that i was only her friend for so long just so that i could get her to be my girl friend
so now i have to talk to her and straighten things out with her, and kill that person who spread those lies against me and her

dang, i'm so tired, i haven't slept for days because of this


----------



## hoosier (Dec 1, 2008)

first off man dont lose any sleep over this at all. secondly, just talk to her and straighten this out. if she refuses then give her a bit of time. then ask her again. hopefully she will atleast listen to what you have to say. if not, ohwell. there are plenty of girls out there and you are young enough to bounce back. dont worry about it ok. just try to talk to her about it but dont stress yourself out over it.


----------

